# Pokemon Randomizer Nuzlocke Soul Link



## Durelle (Sep 22, 2018)

Been looking for someone to do this with, just to see how it goes for the challenge. Anybody willing to try it with me?







incase people are curious to know what a Soul link nulocke run is heres the rules.

i might of not wrote the soul link section properly, but if any questions ask me.


*Nuzlocke Challenge*
Probably the most popular challenge around, the Nuzlocke Challenge can be an intense playthrough that may even send you through an emotional roller coaster! The common phrase associated with the Nuzlocke Challenge is "Grind like heck" for a reason!


Rules:
1. *If your Pokémon faints, it is considered "dead"!* This means you must either release the Pokémon or permanently box it if it faints. No exceptions! You may not use any revival items to bring them back, or reset your game. So be careful!
2. *You can only capture/obtain the first Pokémon you encounter in a route/town.* That first Pokémon you find is your only chance-- if you fail to catch it (for whatever reason), there are no do-overs. That's all you get for that route or town, so move on over to the next one! 


·        Bodies of water count as the route/town they reside in. So if you fish a Magikarp in some water on route 204, and it was your first encounter there, you don't get anything else in all of route 204, including the grass.

·        In-game trades and gift Pokémon also count as the route/town they are in, if you choose to allow them.

·        It's your decision whether or not you want to count any encounters that happen before you get your first Pokéballs.

·        It is also up to you how you want to handle the Safari Zone.

3. *You can only trade with other games for the sole-purpose of Trade Evolutions,* such as Machoke to Machamp. In other words, you can only use Pokémon you legitimately catch/obtain within the game.
4. *You must nickname every Pokémon you catch!* This will increase your bond with them and give deaths a bigger impact.


*Soul Link Challenge*


Rules:

1.    When catching a pokemon on a route you need to do so at the same time as your partner, which would make them soul linked.

2.    The pokemon cannot be the same gender/primary type/same family. If they are the second person who tried to find the encouter has to do a re-encounter.

3.    If one of the players make the pokemon faint then the encounter is over and nothing can be caught in that location.

4.    Static encounters are considered seperate. (example the Eevee in gen 1 or 2 that you get free)

5.    If one of the pokemon on your team faints the pokemon that was also caught by your partner on that route dies as well. (Example: if the pokemon that fainted was from route 2, then the pokemon on the other players team from route 2 dies as well)

6.    You can only have soul linked pokemon on your team.

7.    From both teams you cannot have the same primary typing at the same time. So if player 1 has a grass type currently on the team player 2 cannot. Which makes a full team much harder to get.

8.    As there are no primary “Flying” types, any normal /flying types should be considered Flying primary.

9.    Gyms should be fought at the same time, for this purpose alone the soul link should be played at the same time as communication is important for encounters and fights.

10. If your soul link partner is fighting a trainer or wild pokemon and a pokemon faints, you cannot use the soul linked pokemon for your current battle either.


Clauses:
You may also choose to implement the following optional clauses, but only at the beginning of your challenge. You may *not* change your mind about them half way through. State clearly at the very beginning if you intend to include these!

1.    *Dupes Clause:* If your first encounter on a route is a Pokémon you have already caught (or is part of the same evolutionary family of something you've already caught), that encounter won't count. You will be able to keep encountering Pokémon on that route until you find one you don't have (or you can choose to only have a limited amount of "do-overs," instead of infinite, to make it more fair). Once you do find one you don't have, that counts as your first encounter and is your only chance. This clause encourages variety in your challenge and is recommended to keep things fresh.
2. *Shiny Clause:* If you encounter a Shiny Pokémon, whether it's your first encounter on the route or not, you are permitted to catch it. You can choose to replace the actual first encounter you did have on that route if you want to use it on your team, or simply trade it to another game if you don't.

2.      *3.* *Gender Clause:* If Any genderless pokemon can be considered for any gender. If the soul link partner who first encountered a male pokemon, player 2 has to do another encounter until found a opposite gender and type.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2018)

No offense, but you may be better served asking this elsewhere.  Don't think people here are really into finding partners for games, though I'd love to be proven wrong.  I would join, but I'm afraid classes and other stuff would get in the way, so I'm not sure if I'd be reliable as a partner  

If you can't find anyone here, maybe try /r/nuzlocke, I've seen people there find partners for challenges like Soul Link and Wedlocke on occasion.


----------



## Durelle (Sep 22, 2018)

Im not very familiar with Reddit lol, but i could give it a try, plus i just want to do it casually whenever the person has time. not like 2-3 hour sessions, just sit down 10-30 minutes and talk and play kind of thing


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm down.  Discord Ethan#6422


----------



## Durelle (Sep 22, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> I'm down.  Discord Ethan#6422


Alright, sent you a invite on Discord


----------



## InDreamState (Jun 8, 2019)

Also down for anyone who wants to do nuzlocke challenges.


----------

